# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  BM Testopin 200mg 2ml

## powerbodybuilder

Test Propionate 2ml 200mg

----------


## Pinnacle

Hard to really see the bottles with that kitchen supply thingy there.

~Pinnacle~

----------


## ACpower

i took the same prop except it was 100mg

----------


## ajfina

> i took the same prop except it was 100mg


thats not prop bro, is deca , nice stuff PBB

----------


## Pinnacle

> thats not prop bro, is deca , nice stuff PBB


On one of the bottles it says Testopin 100.

~Pinnacle~

----------


## powerbodybuilder

They are Test Propionate 2ml 200mg, yes 100mg per 1ml, and they also come in 1ml 100mg amps.

----------


## ACpower

yeah i thought it was prop and not deca cause i had the same ones

----------


## ajfina

I'm blind , yes the are prop 
my bad

----------


## ogistra

its great test prop....-testopin....its from INDIA and market here is very statisfited wih that prop......I tryed,its very good staf,very godd..work like hell....but its one small thing.......ITS PAINFULL LIKE HELL.........big pain...you will see.....

----------


## Retabolil2

> thats not prop bro, is deca , nice stuff PBB


 No its tesp prop and its 100mg/1ml. They also make NPP and many other steroids , most of them hurt like a bitch, at least this testopin does  :Smilie:

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Yes the pain sometimes last 4-5 days. If you shoot 2ml in the leg and do legs that day. You will have a hard time wiping your ass.

----------


## ACpower

yeah my a$$ felt like a balloon i could have popped it with a pin

----------


## ajfina

> No its tesp prop and its 100mg/1ml. They also make NPP and many other steroids , most of them hurt like a bitch, at least this testopin does


I did corrected myself RET see it? upppp, i kick ur ass next time , I don't care if i have to go to russia or whatever u r now  :LOL:  kidding
I guess i was on X when i saw this thread the first time or the drols are making me sleepy

----------


## ajfina

BY the way ret comparing this testopin prop with the farmak prop wich one u like the most? or u choice?

----------


## Retabolil2

1st place - Virormone (oleate based, king of test props)
2nd place- Farmak test prop (oleate based, in my opinion same quality as Virormone but much cheaper)
10th place - BM prop  :Smilie:  It hurts like a bitch! Oleate based steroids like Testex, Virormone and Farkam prop are so easy to inject, well you can inject BD prop, not so bad either but it will take 5times more to inject it and site injections will be sore the other day. with oleate based steroids you can forget about it. But BM Testopin is worse type of test prop in my opinion. I think BM should give a HUGE PAIN IN THE ASS guarantee to all customers  :Smilie:  LOL

----------


## MichaelCC

I have to agree with you guys - TESTOPIN is the worst type of propinat I've ever used. Very painful injection, but very good product. I remember, there was TESTOLENT 100mg/1ml from romania some years ago (I hope, Ogistra will remember it too), and this propionat was completely without pain.

----------


## MichaelCC

BTW - nice picture PowerBB ..

----------


## ajfina

farmak is totally painless bro, and cheap as ****
thanks for that info RET

----------


## Titan Worm

Testopin 1 amp=1ml. 100mg/ml.

----------


## Bizz

i love those testopin and imo dosen't hurt mutch

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Leg shots hurt  :Frown:

----------

